# Great Product to patch Chipped Gel Coat



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago I ran a Hewes Flats Boat onto a barely submerged Oyster Bar. The boat was less than a year old and I think it was in 93 or 94. It happened in Hommasassa Fl. and I was sick. Me and a buddy were on the boat and we both got out and slowly pushed the boat to floatable water depth knowing there were some gouges in the bottom of the hull. Got it onto the trailer and the first thing that I did was crawl under to look at how bad it was. I was suprised at how well the gelcoat defended off the oyster shell, but I had several long open scratches that I would have to fix. I took it to a Fiberglass repair place in Tallahassee and the owner told me my options. One option was to apply a product calledMarine-Tex to the places that the oyster shells cut in the Gel Coat, and he told me to put it on with a puddy knife. I'm not to good at stuff like that, but did it thinking I would prepare the boat for a new Gel Coat job. 

It was easy and I did it myself. The product is called *Marine-Tex*, you can get it at most Marine Stores and it works. On the box it says "Handles like Puddy, Hardens like Steel, and Sands like Wood". And it pretty much does. It can be used on most any material hard surface, and can even be drilled and tapped. I think it comes in White and Gray. It is a two part expoxy type puddy that you have to mix on a piece of cardboard then apply. Very much like Bondo. 

If you got a hole or place on your boat that needs a little bit of attention or a place where something was once mounted, try this stuff. For less than $10.00 you will be amazed at what you can get done. 

I have no affliation with the product or company other than I used it and it works well beyond my expectations.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, I've used it on my boats for minor repairs and it's a good product.

If you ever need to do any structural fiberglass bonding, I recommend G-flex epoxy. I just used it to fix a crack in the deck on my skiff. Grinded it out with a dremel and used the epoxy, now I just have to sand and spray on some gel coat and it will be like new.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great info Garbo.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Great info Garbo! I think I'll be using it for some screw holes that are too large. I can fill with the Marine Tex and then drill after it hardens to the size hole I need. Thanks!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this the product?

NJD


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *nojerseydevil (3/12/2009)* Is this the product?
> 
> 
> 
> NJD






No, here is the link!



http://www.marinetex.com/marinetexepoxyputty.html


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Got it...

NJD:usaflag:bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (3/12/2009)*[quote
> 
> here is the link!
> 
> http://www.marinetex.com/marinetexepoxyputty.html


*Yep, that's it. Good stuff right there. *

*I know and have known some guys with boats that had just a small chip or ding in the gelcoat that didn't get it fixed because it was so small. But for $10.00 they could have patched it and stopped the progress of the area getting larger. *

*Good stuff right there, and easy to use. *


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Info Garbo.. The boat I just picked up has some small screw holes in the center console and some boat scuffs.. I Will be trying this product out here soon..


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wld1985 (3/13/2009)*Great Info Garbo.. The boat I just picked up has some small screw holes in the center console and some boat scuffs.. I Will be trying this product out here soon..




*You will find it very easy to do. You need a puddy knife to apply to most places. But if the chip is on an edge, Chine or an area that is not flat, you can put the puddy on the chip and shape it with Scotch Tape, then remove the tape hours later after the puddy is cured. Then lightly sand any imperfection in the repair. *

*It also would make a great sealer for old screw holes where electronics or other things were mounted at one time. *


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that you say that.. I do need to move the fishfinder down and to the left alittle bit.. So it looks like I have many use's for this product..Looks like at a good price too.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

It would probably be a good idea to find each spot you want to touch up. Then Prep all of them before mixing a batch to do the repairs. There is a limited amount of time that the mixed product is workable so if each spot is prepared you can go one to the other after mixing one batch. 

The mix rate is 5 parts puddy to 1 part hardener. If you are going to mix less than a complete package, use a baby spoon and measure 5 to 1. 

Really someone could buy one package and share it with a bunch of friends because most repairs only require a very small amount.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap thanks for info ,got a couple of scratches the same way :reallycrying


----------

